# Chef's Hours



## Little Italy (Mar 12, 2008)

What are the normal hours for a professional Chef? I was thinking about pursueing this path before but I also wanna start a family and wanna be there for my family and wife. I always heard chefs work long nights and long days.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 12, 2008)

Chef's hours are along and hard.  It's days, nights, weekends.  It's hard on a family but at the same time, with understanding from everyone at home, can be very rewarding.  Only you can make that call.

It also depends on what position you have.

You might have to work at night sometimes but you will then be with your wife and child/children during the day.  It's a trade off.  It just depends on your passion for cooking and your wife's understanding of the hours.


----------



## Marko (Mar 12, 2008)

The hours a long, man!  Weekends, holidays, evenings...you're there.  And, you're on your feet all...day...long!  

Think of this too: the average work week for a chef is 50 - 70 hours.  I have worked some places as executive chef a regular week of 65 hours.  Currently I am working between 45 and 55 hours per week as an Executive Chef.  I'll trim that down to an even 50 shortly and I'll be happy.

Life is to short to give it all away.

Consider everything!!!


----------



## ironchef (Mar 12, 2008)

It also depends on the type of restaurant, but remember that being a chef is not only a career, it's a lifestyle. And it might be a good idea to start your family before you take this path because it could be a long while before you ever reach being a chef.


----------



## Marko (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree.  Also...make sure your partner understands the road ahead.  Forget a lot of the family gatherings, birthdays, New Years, Easter...maybe even Christmas.  When people like to dine out and celebrate holidays, you will be cooking.

Think it through.

On the up side, the money as Executive Chef can be good, you eat for free (and very well), you drink for free and there is some prestiege with the position.

Marko


----------



## Weeks (Mar 12, 2008)

As a line cook, be prepared to come in around 2-3 in the afternoon and work well past midnight cleaning your station and helping prep anything that can be prepped for the next day (to save your morning prep cooks some work and build brownie points with those wizards). 

As a prep cook, I was in at 7 AM and out right about the time service started, so as to stay out of the way of the line cooks. I would sometimes fill in on a simple station like salads and help out in the evening prep list if I was being treated really well by the line and the chef/manager.

All of the chef/managers I've ever known are present throughout the day. Period. They get there to open the doors and take the locks off the walk-in and such and they're there in the evening to put them back. Most successful chef-owners I've ever known spend literally 18 hours a day, 7 days a week in their restaurants for the first year.


----------



## Marko (Mar 12, 2008)

God doesn't even work as hard as us chefs!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 12, 2008)

Marko said:


> God doesn't even work as hard as us chefs!


 Yep, he at least gets the 7th (sunday) day off for rest. Not so with a chef.


----------



## Little Italy (Mar 13, 2008)

I know people make it work with their families but to me my family will come first. I think i may go with teaching English and bake and decorate cakes for some extra money.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 13, 2008)

Little Italy said:


> I know people make it work with their families but to me my family will come first. I think i may go with teaching English and bake and decorate cakes for some extra money.



There are other avenues for this than working in a restaurant. In my area, there  is at least one personal chef who makes home-cooked meals for well-off families and delivers them to their homes (Giada de Laurentiis used to do this).


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 13, 2008)

All of what has been said(typed) is pretty spot on.

Be prepared to spen LONG hours working, and being on your feet. If you want to go into the management end, be prepared to spend those SAME long hours on your feet then ADD a few more hours onto that doing the boring but essential paper work, i.e. schedules, payroll, P&L, menu planing, ordering, inventory, and a million and six other things.

Also know, it is one of the lowest paying professions(depending on where you might be), and one of the most demanding, physically and mentally. The reason Chefs ARE chefs is because of passion. If for ANY reason you are turned off by the thought of the demand, I do not recommend it as a career choice, but that is just me. You need to be either 110% or not at all.

I have a great job as an Executive chef and some of the lightest hours I have EVER had but still manage on average 50-60 hours a week, compared to 90 a week when I was with Crowne Plaza Hotels in the same position.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 14, 2008)

If you want butter hours, get a job at  a hotel or catter company. I worked for both at one point as a manager. The chef only worked when he was needed to cook something fo a party, or a banquet. When I was at the hotel, that chef only worked 4 days a week, sometimes 3, and sometimes 5. He pulled about a four or five hour days. I felt so sorry for him, while I was working 12 or 14 hour days


When I was at the Catter Company, that chef only worked about 2 days a week, while we did all the set up, and prep work, along with the driving, tack down, and cleaning up. To top it off he got paid out the yahoo for his job, like 6 figs


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 16, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> If you want butter hours, get a job at  a hotel or catter company. I worked for both at one point as a manager. The chef only worked when he was needed to cook something fo a party, or a banquet. When I was at the hotel, that chef only worked 4 days a week, sometimes 3, and sometimes 5. He pulled about a four or five hour days. I felt so sorry for him, while I was working 12 or 14 hour days
> 
> 
> When I was at the Catter Company, that chef only worked about 2 days a week, while we did all the set up, and prep work, along with the driving, tack down, and cleaning up. To top it off he got paid out the yahoo for his job, like 6 figs



I have NO idea where this was(or where the spell check was) but this is NOT realistic. Even in the most professional settings, this statement seems to be a falsity. 

NO successful culinary operation has people that are there "just when needed", bottom line. Perhaps I am just sheltered to the uber corporate, but NO chef I know...or have EVER known, has had a couchy 4 day work week...and if they DID...is it any reason that their business is suffering...


----------



## auntdot (Mar 16, 2008)

Am not a cook or chef.  My only bonafides to be on this site is that I signed up and I like to cook and eat.

But there was a time when I had to make a choice.  I could have picked one career that would have paid more but I would have worked all the time.  Or I could have picked a career where, yep, on call half the time, but only work about 40 hours a week.

I decided the home/family was more important than the money/job. Am glad I did. If there was a magic switch that would put me on the other path, would not touch it.

But that is me.  You have to decide what you want.  Know professional cooks and they are always at work. And they love it.

Only you know who you are and what you want.  Some folks get tossed into jobs because they need food and shelter whether they like it or not.  Others can choose what they want to do to keep themselves in groceries and a place to sleep.  Sounds like you have a choice.

If you are young and curious, get a job, any job, at a restaurant. Wash dishes, buss tables, do anything just to take a look at the process.  If that is where you want to be, go there.  If not, find something else to do.

Just my two pennies worth of thought.

God bless.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 16, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> NO successful culinary operation has people that are there "just when needed", bottom line.


 
Not true. In fact, just last night a friend of mine told me, that the restaurant that he works at, is sending almost everyone home around 3pm, and having them come back at 5pm. Needless to say, he is pissed off at this.

I can understand how you might not think it true. Sounds like you have worked in a few places, and they worked you long and hard. Just know that not every place is like that. 

And about the spell check comment. Tattrat, you have egg on your face


----------



## Marko (Mar 17, 2008)

Pasta King:

Tat is right for the most part; long hours come with the territory.  There may be the odd exception, but not as a rule.

It sounds as though your friend works hourly and was sent off duty between service rushes.  I've never seen that before.  It's the sign of a very cheap owner.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 19, 2008)

There are so many things to quote here that I will just add my two cents, which applys to Marko, Tat and Pasta King and of course, Little Italy.

When I worked for a catering company it was true - our "Executive Chef" (and owner) did only come down when needed or when she wanted to check on things or to do certain dishes.  However, she spent the rest of her time working on the menus, paperwork, finding new clients, shopping for new ingredients, etc.  She would also stay late after we all left to work on new recipes.  We worked 5 - 6 days a week, and while she wasn't around all the time in plain view, she worked 7 days a week.

In the resturant, we worked very hard, and our chefs worked even harder.  I too worked as a prep cook and started early and would take a break during lunch service, only to continue on until dinner service when I would leave.

You mentioned, Little Italy, that you might just do some work on the side.

With having my own part time business, I spend a lot of time preparing the menus with the clients, doing prep work and then creating time sheets and procedures for the day of so that if one of my helpers takes on a dish they know exactly when and how in case I am not available. 

I also do wedding and other cakes and while yes, you can do them at home, again there is more work than just baking and decorating the cake.  Sometimes the client comes in with a definite design, and other times I have to work with them on it.  Also, I keep mini cupcake samples in my freezer all the time for flavour testing.  If you make decorations ahead of time, you have to keep that allotment of time in mind as well.

The food industry is a demanding one no matter what aspect of it you are in, but if you have the passion, it can be rewarding.  And also if you have the passion for food, and passion for your family, you CAN make it work.

Wow, that was a hefty 2 cents!


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 19, 2008)

Little Italy... some food for thought I can relate to a bunch of stuff here…

You have mentioned that you are a college student...
many people I know worked in restaurants during college.. a summer job or part time job could be the thing to give it a try... also you really can try stuff out right after college and change later on so don’t feel you HAVE to decide your entire life right now.

A love for food and cooking does not necessarily translate to being a chef.

My first love was Architecture… It is what I studied it is what I do for a career but the job really can be just a job. I find much less interest in Architecture now than I did as a student. Working has made me a bit more cynical and jaded (not enough to get me to give it up yet though)

My brother and his GF (share my house) both work at decent restaurants she is a sous-chef he is a line cook. They like their jobs but they have no real love of food or cooking (or all that much experience really) it is just a job they would do something else just as easily. Also because they cook for work they really are not into cooking at home all that much. They generally eat whatever I cook. 

I like to cook when I get home from work because it is a creative outlet that is immediately satisfying (my job not so creative all the time) 

You mention English teacher… that is what my folks do… they have a nice deal. Home early.. summers off to pursue other things or work at different jobs. I could see that path as very compatible with cooking (for both joy and possibly as some sort of side business) 

Anyway good luck and if you really want to do something with your life do it you can always change your mind.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 19, 2008)

I teach HS English, and that comes with its own time constraints.  I'm also a private chef with a moderate sized regular clientèle.  The days before holidays I am busiest as that's when I prep for my clients.  TCE (Thanksgiving Christmas Easter) So right now I have hams, lambs, and various sausage and fish items preping, as well as a ton of various veg and a few pastas.  All will be delivered this Saturday in a heat and serve readiness.   

I love doing this as I only take on what I can do well.  New clients right now are freezer folks: food preped a week in advance and frozen.  If an opening occurs I can move them into the "fresher"domain.  All my product comes from local organic, free range, and Amish farms, and the major commercial Chester Cty mushroom and Philly seafood wholesalers.  My staff, when I need to employ others, comes from local vo-tech programs. For baked goods I've hooked up with a fellow CIA grad who has a bakery 20 miles away.

So, such opportunities do exist out there.  Follow your passion!

(oh, so why do I teach? mortgage, health insurance, retirement plan, June July and August!)


----------



## Little Italy (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpful feedback!

I am at a early life crisis... I am extremely fed up with school, although i have a high GPA and a good student. I like the idea of teaching, but i do not know if i would be good at it or not. I have taken all of my core classes and about to start on my major classes, and I have no idea if this is what I really want to do. The big thing holding me back from cooking is the hours. I love my girlfriend and plan on marrying her after college. But right now she is not being to much help with what i want to do in life and i know it is something i have to decide, but being 19 how am i suppose to do this? I am torn in between two passions, cooking and my true love. Of course i love her more than cooking, but i am hesitant to go to a culinary school because of the hours. Thanks for listening and i thank you all the feedback.

-Derek


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Apr 21, 2008)

My father wanted me to be a engineer, I worked one sumer with him at a local factory and I neve seen so many robatized men in my youn life.  Standing at one machine all day day after day, I said no way am I going to do thatso I got a job cookin and followed thru with it till I became a executive chef. some of the places worked me like a rented mule with low paw but I worked just to get enough experience to move on. I never went to culinary school, mine was the school of hard knocks.  It paid off I made very good money
before I retired, had many honors and a great career.  So make your choice and then give it all youve got


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 22, 2008)

Women often have this dilemma. Passion or passion. We're told we can make both work.  To follow your heart, to follow your head.
 
     You need a career that can carry you. You may have a career that can carry you anywhere in the world. But like atheletes - there's only so many bests. That's at best. At least, you will make a living, but not fullfill your all.
      The lady - you say, "right now", is not supporting you.  What does that mean? What are her goals? Does she have a career? Working at school to be the best of the best? What are her financial dreams? Is she looking to you to fill her dreams? Are you doing the same?
      You are so young, but I'm glad to hear you're thinking.  You have a heart and a head. What I've found is they have to match or it doesn't work. It may for the day - but what of tomorrow? Spend some time, allow yourself to figure out your dreams. As people always say  umteen years down the road..... I never dreamed of being this when I was ____ years old.
 
Live as though your parrot will do the same!    -CLF


----------



## Little Italy (Apr 22, 2008)

I guess not supporting me isn't the best way to put it. Every time we talk about something she always says "do what you want to do, we can make it work," or "What ever will make you happy." and to me those are open ended answers as in, if you really want to do it we can make it work, but id rather you not. She is double majoring in Chemistry and Biology and wants to go to med school, and she is trying to be the best in her class. We go to two separate colleges that are about an hour apart, so when we see each other time is very limited. Lately she has been stressed because she has made her first B in her life, I personally see no harm in this but whatever. So, I do not really talk to her about much of my problems to not cause any more stress than what she needs. She is not worried about money and I do not care about money. To be honest i have no idea what my dreams are. Someday they are to become a teacher and have a family, others they are to be a chef. I do not stress very easily and do not worry about a lot of things that are not important, but it seems that i have to worry about this because not only does it affect me, but it might affect her also.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 22, 2008)

Little Italy, you might want to have a talk with a career counselor at your college. They have questionnaires and such that can help you figure out what is important to you, what your strengths and weaknesses are, what kind of environment you would be happy working in, etc. They might be able to help you figure this out. HTH.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 22, 2008)

Little Italy said:


> "do what you want to do, we can make it work," or "What ever will make you happy."


 
That's how a female says, "Go ahead and do it if you want, but I'll think that you're an idiot if you do."


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 22, 2008)

Little Italy said:


> ... She is double majoring in Chemistry and Biology and wants to go to med school, and she is trying to be the best in her class.



Does she know what kind of medicine she wants to specialize in? There can be a huge variation in their hours. A family doctor will generally work regular business hours with call days, but usually, if they can't handle a problem after hours over the phone, they refer patients to the emergency room. An emergency room doctor, OTOH, will work long, unpredictable hours - evenings, weekends, sometimes overnight. And other specialties have hours in between those extremes. 

Also, I mentioned some time back that there is such a thing as a personal chef - you're in business for yourself, working for individual families to prepare and deliver dinners to them. This would generally have regular business hours. HTH.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 22, 2008)

Little Italy said:


> What are the normal hours for a professional Chef? I was thinking about pursueing this path before but I also wanna start a family and wanna be there for my family and wife. I always heard chefs work long nights and long days.


 
There are no such thing as "normal" hours for a chef in a restaurant or catering company.  You have to be there from start to finish, whatever that is. It differs from time to time.

If you work in a hospital/nursing home, educational institution or corporate research and development, you might have more "regular" hours, but there will still be holidays that must be worked...  

Not a great job for someone who wants to spend time with their kids.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 22, 2008)

ironchef said:


> That's how a female says, "Go ahead and do it if you want, but I'll think that you're an idiot if you do."


 (Of course it may mean go ahead and do what you want, but if you do, I will make your life completely miserable. Maybe that's just southern women, though.)


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 22, 2008)

Consider working for a dining service then.  If you can land a corporate account, you will usually work M-F, 6am to 4pm (ish), with holidays and weekends off.


----------



## quicksilver (Apr 22, 2008)

*     THE REAL WORLD*: Most of us do what we have to to do what we want to. ie; we choose a living, if we're lucky, that affords us  the means or opportunity to do what we want to.


----------



## Little Italy (Apr 22, 2008)

She wants to be a physical therapist, so more than likely the 9-5 type job with some weekends. I think i may just stick to English Education. I have a love for cooking and baking and my school offers some continuing education classes on Cake Decorating i may take and try to do something like that. I think it would be cool to have a job like the Ace of Cakes bakery (the show on food network where they make crazy cakes). and to all the answers concerning my GF's question, that is exactly what she means.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 26, 2008)

LOL - you don't have to go to medical school to be a "physical therapist"! Perhaps what your GF wants to be is a Physiatrist, aka rehabilitation physician, a doctor who specializes in physical (sports) medicine and rehabilitation?

Perhaps when she tells you to "do what you want" - maybe she actually means it with no hidden agenda or playing any games? She is obviously doing what she wants - why shouldn't you? If she is going to medical school ... you're not going to have a lot of lovey times together for 5 years (the 4 med school years will be slim - forget any prolonged quality time during her 1-year Internship) - although during her (1-3 year) Residency she will have a little more time to acknowledge the fact that you even exist.

IMHO - if you can't think of anything that you would rather do than cook - take the culinary courses ... and give it a year. If not - get your undergraduate degree, go on for you Masters and Doctorate - and work for a position where you can get tenure. Of course, I can think of nothing more detrimental to the educational system than an English teacher who is not dedicated and inspiring.

FWIW - my cousins used to run a lodge in Colorado - Tabby and her husband were my Dad's age - they ran the lodge, their daughter Claudia (my age) and her husband (she ran the front of the restaurant - he was an Austrian Chef and ran the kitchen) ... the hours were "from can till can't + plus whatever else was needed".


----------



## Little Italy (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok actually physical therapy is a doctorate program so she goes to physical therapy school after her college. DPT is what it is called. So she still has 3 years of grad school. If you do not believe me on this go look it up. Most med schools also have physical therapy programs.

Division of Physical Therapy | School of Medicine at Emory University


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 27, 2008)

LOL - sorry about the "mix-up" there .... but there is a _significant_ difference between going to medical school:



			
				Little Italy said:
			
		

> ...She is double majoring in Chemistry and Biology and wants to go to med school ...


 
and taking post-grad courses at a med school to get a docterate (PhD) in an allied health field.

I know ...


----------

